# Timberwolves 2013 NBA Draft!



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

:cheers:Here's to the wolves drafting a stud. Ben Mclemour or Victor Oladipo anybody?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see if Minnesota can package their assets and move up. They have the front-court depth to lose Williams, and need a starting two-guard in the worst way. I also hope they add Mozgov as their fifth big this summer to keep the Russian thing going, but that's another conversation.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been reading up and watching more ben mclemore. I think he would be a better fit for us then Oladipo starting out. Mainly due to him being able to catch and shoot. I know people have been saying his cardio isn't there right now and thats why he's dropped so far down everyones list. The mock draft has him at 8 and we are at 9. If he fell down to 9 that would be a blessing, then we could still keep Williams.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the current team is built around Rubio's and Kirilenko's creating/passing skills, Pek's punishing post scoring, and Love's shooting. A pure shooter would really open things up for Rubio and Pek in the paint. For that reason, I think McLemour is a better fit. That being said, they could easily move Kirilenko for a shooter at the SF spot. In which case, Oladipo would be the better fit with the higher overall upside.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I wouldn't move AK, he seems to like living in Minnesota (it takes a Russian) and his versatility allows you to mask any deficiencies your lineup might have at that moment. Plus, it's not like he's a disaster from 15 feet, so he isn't killing their floor spacing. If nobody wants to trade down to allow Minny to take Mclemore or Oladipo, they'll be just fine with KCP _if_ he can do a decent Kyle Korver impression. I also wish they'd find a way to move Williams and pick up a selection in the teens(plus some other assets, obviously), only because I want Karasev and Mozgov there as well.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> because I want Karasev and Mozgov there as well.


Is this a Russian fetish coming out in you? Where's big Pavel Podkolzin when you need him?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> Is this a Russian fetish coming out in you? Where's big Pavel Podkolzin when you need him?


If they all get together on one team, it is. I think that'd be hilarious, and it actually makes a little bit of sense, based on what the team needs (wing shooting and cheap big man depth).


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

I like the Shabazz muhammed selection he could be a good back up shooting guard but that's it. Maybe if we sign a quality starter at the shooting guard then this draft wouldn't of been so bad. Plus we keep derrick williams on the off chance he turns out to be a servicable power forward or small forward (doubtful on the small forward)


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Muhammad and Dieng are two real solid picks for the Wolves. I'm liking it.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Not a Shabazz fan one bit...


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

What really ticks me off is the kings didn't even need a shooting guard. They NEEDED A POINT GUARD! Draft just didn't work out so well. If we get a starting shooting guard like OJ Mayo or something. Then the draft will be a success, until then I give it a c-


----------

